#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Versterker rack (nieuwe pic's) ! update !

## Music Power

Zie hier mijn amprack.

Wat dr allemaal in zit:
VBNB (Van Boven Naar Beneden)

Behringer superX x-over
2x Samson S-1500
aansluitingen waar onder XLR, Jack, Powercons, Speakon

Greetz...Frank

Bijgewerkt door - Music Power op 04/11/2002  13:08:20

Bijgewerkt door - Music Power op 04/11/2002  13:10:31

Bijgewerkt door - Music Power op 04/11/2002  13:11:13

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Ziet er erg goed uit frank! Kistje zelf gemaakt?

greetz,
PB

----------


## EP Woody

Ziet er leuk uit, Alleen die Beringer he <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

K neem aan dat er nog ventilatie aan de achterkant zit want die Yamaha en die Samson zullen wel wat warmte produceren.

Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Music Power

1 Die stikkers zijn niet van behringer maar zijn spanning flitjus <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
2 Kist is niet zelf gemaakt
3 Die behringer x-over is nix mis mee. (Das 1 van de dingen die ze wel goed maken zonder ruis of vervorming)
4 De deksel gaat dr meestal gewoon af.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hey Frank netjes hoor!!

Ziet er allemaal nog als nieuw uit.

Nog een vraagje, zitten die amps aan de achterkant ook nog vast?? Lijkt me dat die Yamaha (behoorlijk diep) nu zo erg aan zijn voorkant hangt. Ik zou namelijk geneigt zijn om die 2 amps op elkaar helemaal onder te zetten en al het andere erboven, maar dit hoeft dus eigenlijk helemaal niet??

Groeten, Remco

----------


## ralph

leg eens uit: 5 powercon doorlussen op 1 kissie?

wij hebben op iedere losse kist een powercon in en een doorlus.
Is dat niet handiger?

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik zou op zo'n rack trouwens geen powercon zetten maar een 220 CEE.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## ralph

De keuze voor een powervan is te begrijpen: Als je de keus maakt voor een systeem 220 connectoren, dan is powercon de handigste in mijn ogen.

Belangrijker lijkt het mij dat je kiest voor ÉÉN systeem, zodat je niet een kabeltje vergeet en je moet bakken op locatie....

Waarom zou jij voor een 220v CEE stekker kiezen Stijn?

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Heb veel ervaring met losse verhuur, en in 80% van de gevallen zitten de beunen lekker te bonkeuh, en dan smijten ze op die stroomverdeling nog een extra ampje... nog een dimmertje... 
Daarom de keuze voor CEE voor grote racks.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## ralph

Je mag een powercon toch met net zoveel als een een 220V CEE belasten?
dan maakt het toch nix uit???

Volgens mij maakt het niet uit of je kiest voor het een-of-het-ander, maar als je hetzelf maar unieverseel kunt gebruiken.

blijft mijn vraag van die vijf doorlusjes nog staan eigenlijk...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Music Power

ff over die 5 powercons die dr in zitten. 
Die gebruik ik om de mixer cd md enzo op aan te sluiten. Maar 1 in en 1 uit is idd ook wel handig. 

Verder is het rack en de samson ongeveer 3 maand oud en de rest nu bijna een jaartju

Greetz...Frank

----------


## )jeroen(

Ziet er mooi uit. Mijn vraag is dan ook: waarom die 5 doorlus powerconn? 

En nog een vraag in het algemeen. Als jullie je versterkers inbouwen in een case, en dan bijv. in het midden (over de hoogte dan hè). Hangen die versterkers dan alleen aan die 2 bouten waar die voor mee vast zit?, Want ik bouw nu eigenlijk altijd zelf mijn cases en ik bouw altijd een ondersteuning onder de vesterker dat hij niet alleen aan zijn voorpaneel hangt. Snappen jullie dit verhaal? 

Ik heb eigenlijk nooit in een echte profi case gekeken (wel die van mezelf natuurlijk :Smile: , maar hoe gebeurt dat daar? Hoeven de versterkers niet ondersteund te worden? Misschien een domme vraag maar ik was even nieuwsgierig.

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## )jeroen(

Frank je was iets eerder over die vraag van die powerconns. Ik had iets sneller moeten typen  :Smile: 

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## bas_geluid

hoi jeroen

dat je je versterker aan de achter kan ondersteund is zeer zeker wel verstandig. ik heb bij een bedrijf stage gelopen waar bij we vaste installaties maakte in cafe's en dergelijke, als daar een versterker boven in een rack moest dan werd die ook ondersteund.  dus het is zeer zeker verstanding zeker als het rack nog regelmatig vervoerd word.

zelf heb ik mijn versterkers ook niet helemaal onder in zitten, want daar zitten de connectoren. maar ze zijn wel aan de achterkant ondersteund.

groeten bas

----------


## Rv

Bij Ons zit er ook zo'n amp en zo'n cross in!
lol

Ok, vanboven zit er al een blindplaatje in, 
ik weet dat het op de foto erg lelijk is, 
maar das dus al opgelost hoor.

Onze amps zijn achteraan ook ondersteund. De ventilator zit ook
achteraan. 




____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

Zijn dat oranje speakons???

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

Tja, 8-polige speakon. 

Superhandig!

We gaan van het versterkerrack naar de baskasten, en linken van de baskast verder naar mid en hoog kasten.

____
Rv.

----------


## EP Woody

puik setje, Zit alleen die afdekplaat van die Power niet net in de weg bij je X-Over. Lijk me vrij lastig werken zo. 

Hoe ga jij trouwens weer van je Amprack weg. Zijn dat die grote Rooie connectoren???



Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Rv

Idd, dat afdekplaatje van die power zit niet zo goed. 

Maareuh, dit was ons eerste rack , dus verre van perfect ... 
Valt nog mee want dat afdekplaatje komt net voor de pot-meter van de limiter. Zo zit daar niemand even snel wat aan te draaien! 

Die rooie dingen, zie hierboven.

Groetjes!

____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

Ja 8-polig dat snap ik, heb ik ook maar die hebben dezelfde kleurtjes als de 4 polige, daarmee.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

Aiai, dan heb ik misschien weer een oud model?

Stijntje, help es even!


____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

Dat ziet ernaar uit ja <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Toch maar es met je leverancier gaan praten hoor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

Haha, lol
Ach, die dingen doen het supersuper goed hoor. Ik ruil ze voor niks 
in! En het kan zijn dat ze al enkele jaren oud zijn hoor. We hebben ze samen met onze boxenset gekocht. En die set is al wel 20 jaar oud!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ze doen hun werk en ze doen het zelfs goed! En dan heb ik ook es iets dat niemand heeft hé. lol

____
Rv.

----------


## EP Woody

Ik zag het net al dat het antwoord al was gepost, maar als je ff wat meer wilt typen duurt het wat langer.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Rv

En nu we hier toch bezig zijn met versterkerrackjes, hier ons monitor-versterkerrack. Zit in: ne carver PM1.5 en, tsjaaaaaaaaa, ne behringer EQ.



____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

AAAAAAAAAAARGHHH niet weer dat geval met die rooie lampjes<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>, houd er nog es trauma's aan over <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Grappig kistje.


Waarom heb je zoveel van je eq helemaal dicht zitten?????
Zijn de eerste twee bandjes niet genoeg????


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Wat mij dan weer opvalt: iedereen zegt tehringer en behringer=ruis blablabla, maar je ziet toch wel heeeeeeeel veel rackies met behringer er in!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greeetz,
PB

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik zeg niet dat alles ruist, ik heb alleen erg nare ervaringen met die eq.  Die X-over werkt prima, en de compressor/limiters zijn ook wel ok, heb ik zelfs al in combinatie met EAW en midas tafels gezien.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Music Power

ach ja moet toch wat he as je je niet helemaal scheel wilt betalen aan fx & eq rackies

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Rv

Hoi PB,

Ik heb nooit gezegd dat ik niet content ben van Behringer. Wij hebben hun DI's, hun compressors, hun X-overs en we zijn daar heel content van. We hebben voor minder dan 1000 euro nieuw een 32-kanaals mengtafel kunnen kopen die het nu toch al een paar jaar volhoud ... (volgend jaar wordt die wel vervangen door iets 'meer', maar om te starten: ideaal!)
Ik kan dus niet zeggen dat ik helemaal niet content ben van Behringer. Dus hebben we ook een EQ gekocht van Behringer, wel 'maar' voor monitor ... ik denk wel dat het ding daar zijn werk goed genoeg voor doet op ons niveau ... we zien wat de toekomst brengt. Ik weet niet dat we op dezelfde manier hadden kunnen starten als Behringer (of iets gelijkaardigs) er niet zou geweest zijn ...
Dus ... mij hoor je niet klagen. Om te starten met klein budget kraak ik behringer helemaal niet af.

____
Rv.

----------


## Ward

PB als jij overal behringer ziet.. dan kom je waarschijnlijk meer bij de beuntjes op bezoek dan bij de 'betere' producties.

Ik zag pas ook een reeks van die Behringer EQ's in een rack en zaak mix klonk zeeeer K#T.. even kijken bij meneer mixer-man: staat heftig te schuiven en draaien aan zijn par. EQ's op de tafel. Heb ik hem aan het einde van de avond nog even gewezen op de EQ-in knopjes op zijn mixer.. die stonden namelijk allemaal uit. 
Kijk das pas een beun.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> Aiai, dan heb ik misschien weer een oud model?
> 
> Stijntje, help es even!
> 
> 
> ____
> Rv.



Veel te vroeg, maar toch ff reageren...
Er zijn veel verhuurbedrijven die omwille van herkenning de tules van hun speakon-connectoren in een bepaald kleurtje spuiten.
Voorbeelden hiervan zijn Flashlight Belgium met hun geelgespoten tules, en Pro-Facilities met hun groengespoten tules.

En bij hun XLR's en Jacks hebben ze meestal de 'optionele' rubberen tules met een kleurringetje.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Hoi,

De achterkant van versterkers worden over het algemeen niet ondersteund in een extra glijrails. Uitzondering kan zijn als je allemaal dezelfde diepte zware versterkers (conventionele voeding)hebt die zwevend (niet steunend op elkaar of onderplaat case) zijn gemonteerd. Let op bij het nemen van drempels en laat je case niet stuiteren...

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Dus Martijn, als ik het goed begrijp zeg je dat je gerust een versterker gewoon in het midden van een rack kan hangen zonder extra te ondersteunen??

Ik vind het er nog altijd een beetje 'eng' uitzien.

RV: Ik weet niet hoe diep zo'n aansluitpaneel is, maar dit lijkt me in diepte niets voorstellen, dus hangt die Carver gewoon vrij of is deze ook aan de achterkant ondersteund?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Contour

Ik heb het vaak genoeg gezien dat een versterker "zwevend" was opgehangen. Ikzelf ben er geen fan van aangezien de montageogen kunnen losbreken en dan heb je een probleem. 

Net zoals je de driver van een hoorn moet ondesteunen moet je ook de amps ondersteunen. Als je perfectionist ben tenminste. En als je het een keer hebt zien misgaan dan doe je het ook wel denk ik.

Waarom zouden versterkers anders aan de achterzijde ook montageogen hebben?

MVG Contour

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Oke, gewoon wel doen dus, maare Contour ook weer niet alle amp hebben aan de achterkant ook montageogen (bv Dynacord S-1200). Wat doen je dan? Amp helemaal onderin is optie, of over de hele onderkant gewoon een ondersteuning ofzo, of zijn er nog andere slimme oplossingen?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Hoi Remco,

Een versterker met klein gewicht (zoals bv. uit de Yamaha P-reeks) kun je los in de case hangen, zonder dat er bij het verplaatsen van de case echt problemen op treden (mijn ervaring dan). Probeer je dit met een zware amp (25kg.) met dunne voorplaat, dan zie je de versterker wel wat doorbuigen. Je kunt ook twee loshangende versterkers (eventueel met koelingseenheid ertussen) aan elkaar koppelen met strips (zoiets als dat bij Denon CD-spelers zit), of gebruik een dubbele glijrails. Nadeel is dat als je verschillende diepte amps in je case hebt, je dus ook verschillende ondersteuningsrailsen hebt. Logischer is het om de eerste amp te steunen. Stapel er gewoon drie of vier op elkaar en eventueel een enkele extra koelingseenheid van boven (niet overdrijven)... 

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Ah, die reactie van mij had er al eerder moeten staan. In het geval van een Dynacord S1200 zou ik de eerste amp of gewoon op de onderzijde plaatsen (bij Feedback staan er zo ook een stuk of vijf op elkaar, dacht ik) of inderdaad een versteviging over de hele onderzijde aanbrengen...

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Martijn,

Dat van dat stapelen van de amps leek mij altijd het meest logische (zie je bij grote verhuurbedrijven ook vaak) maar waarom zie je zo vaak dat er dan tussen twee amps wel 1 HE'tje word opengelaten (voor de koeling neem ik aan) maar dan heeft dat hele principe van amps die elkaar ondersteunen dus geen zin meer. 

Je kunt dus wel 3 amps gewoon helemaal boven elkaar zetten en bovenaan wat ruimte over laten, en een fannetje in de case?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Hoi Remco,

Zover ik weet stapelen grote verhuurbedrijven meestal een aantal versterkers (in een stolpcase) direct op elkaar, direct op de onderplaat. In combinatie met extra glijrails van achteren de sterkste oplossing. Extra openingen vrij laten lijkt mij bij een beetje versterker overbodig (neemt ook veel ruimte in)...

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Oke Martijn bedankt, wanneer ik mijn versterkertjes eens in een mooie 'kist' bouw, dan zet ik ze gewoon boven elkaar van beneden.

Even over die "glijrails" die genoemd wordt, ik snap niet helemaal wat dat nu is (nooit naar gekeken bij prof case). Is dat een rails van voren naar achteren waar de zijkanten opsteund worden, dus over de hele lengte? Of achter en dan over de hele breedte of iets dergelijks?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Ward

alleen de onderkan ondersteunen heeft ook weinig zin... ik gooi een amprack nog wel eens ondersteboven als mij dat zo uit komt bij het laden.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Hoi Remco,

Met glijrails bedoel ik gewoon de rails waaraan je de versterkers vastzet door de oogjes. Een dubbele glijrails maakt het mogelijk dat de versterker door de oogjes aan de achterzijde tegen de zijwanden van de case gezet kan worden. Op advies van diverse geluidsverhuur mensen heb ik zelf nog nooit glijrails toegepast aan de achterzijde van de case, omdat het overbodig zou zijn als je de versterkers gewoon stapelt...

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Ik zag pas ook een reeks van die Behringer EQ's in een rack en zaak mix klonk zeeeer K#T.. even kijken bij meneer mixer-man: staat heftig te schuiven en draaien aan zijn par. EQ's op de tafel. Heb ik hem aan het einde van de avond nog even gewezen op de EQ-in knopjes op zijn mixer.. die stonden namelijk allemaal uit.



Om maar even te zeggen dat het niet aan die Behringers lag dat het zo slecht klonk want die stonden dus uit ... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

neje, ff serieus:

Ik las ergens dat je een lichte versterker als een Yahama P niet moet ondersteunen. Het zou kunnen dat jullie heel heel heel voorzichtig omgaan met jullie cases. Maar bij ons moest die Yahama toch ondersteund worden, net zoals de rest. 
Wij proberen wel altijd onze rackjes zo te leggen dat de apparatuur met de bediening naar boven ligt (steunt dus tijdens het vervoer ...). Ondersteboven leggen we ons versterkerracks nooit ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ohh de achterrails is dus gewoon zoals bij de voorkant, oke duidelijk.

Stapelen is dus gewoon de veiligste oplossing, met eventueel nog een tweede rails aan de achterkant.

Bedankt voor de antwoorden!!

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Ward

een ander nadelig punt... 
amp volledig vast (voor + achter) laat nu je kist eens stuiteren; dan krijgen de componenten in de amp weer behoorlijk voor hun kiezen. Hang je nu je amp alleen aan de voorplaat dan is de kans op de schokdemping van het verende staal/alu toch wel groter.
Als de behuizing het al begeeft van een stootje met je kist; waar blijven de OnTheRoad versterkers dan? in de huiskamer om naar te kijken?

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: Ik zag pas ook een reeks van die Behringer EQ's in een rack en zaak mix klonk zeeeer K#T.. even kijken bij meneer mixer-man: staat heftig te schuiven en draaien aan zijn par. EQ's op de tafel. Heb ik hem aan het einde van de avond nog even gewezen op de EQ-in knopjes op zijn mixer.. die stonden namelijk allemaal uit.
> 			
> ...



Ik gaf alleen aan dat je bij de beun de Behringers vindt... die eq's die uit stonden waren Parametrische EQ's op de tafel. A&H by-the-way.


Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Rv

DOW!
<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Dat klinkt inderdaad logisch Ward, had ik nog even niet aan gedacht. Het beste kunnen de amps dus op elkaar gestapeld worden en achter niet vastgezet worden.


Groeten, Remco

----------


## pieterjan

Hoeveel kost zoon rekje leeg dan he

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Ward

om en nabij de 350,-  euro lijkt mij een redelijke prijs voor een 10mm kist met twee deksels en wielen.


Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## pieterjan

&lt;&lt;slik&gt;&gt;

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Ward

ach als er voor ruim 10 mile (guldens) aan amps in hangt valt dat ook wel weer mee..

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Music Power

Dit kissie heeft ons 380 gekost. Mja tis wel wat maar dan hebbie ook wat. 

En net als Ward zegt je moet kijken wat dr in je case zit.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Jeroen

 10.000 redden we ook wel hoor Ward <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Joost van Ens

Is inderdaad een bedrag wat heel goed mogelijk is, hoewel ik moet toegeven dat mijn rack meer in de buurt van die van ward ligt.

groeten

----------


## Danny duyts

ook denk ik dat de verzekering eerder zal uitbetalen als je het spul een flightcase hebt dan dat je het los meeneemt.

altijd handig die verzekring maar als je geld nodig hebt proberen ze er altijd onder uit te komen hoor!

----------


## Ward

Jeroen leuk hoor.. Voor de meeste mensen is 10.000,- gulden al confronterend dus ik dacht laat ik nou niet direct een aantal mensen behoorlijk misselijk maken..

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Jeroen

Ik ben meer iemand van recht voor z'n raap <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

€ 10.000 euro valt toch wel mee als je een klein beetje normaal spul op de weg hebt zit je zo aan dat bedrag.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## Thomas

Inderdaad Mark,
maar toch denk ik dat de meeste mensen redelijk misselijk worden bij zo'n bedragen enkel voor een versterker rack.
Volgens mij stapel je het best de versterkers op elkaar. Zoniet toch best achteraan ook verstevigen hoor.

Groeten uit België

----------


## PowerSound

Waarom zien we altijd de connectorplaatjes vanvoor ? Is het niet gemakkelijker deze achteraan te plaatsen zodat de kabels niet in de weg staan ? Dan win je nog zelf wat plaats vooraan ( 1 a 2 U's ).
En dan vanachter nog enkele blindplaatjes met ventilatoren ofzo. 
Zo kan ook niemand over de kabels struikelen.

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## PHsound

Vinden we mooi denk en je kan er dan makkelijker bij als er iest fout zit of dergelijke?

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## DjJeroen

Ik denk omdat als je connectorpanneel achter heb zitten dat dan soms naar publiek gericht staat en is niet zo mooi gezicht is en je kan er makkelijk bij idd? (Weet ook niet zeker maar denk zoiets).

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Wij hebben de connectors ook allemaal aan de voorkant zitten.
(bij een rackje niet maar dat kwam omdat de stolp+binnecase 2ehands gekocht is en dus net 1he te klein was).
Connectors aan de voorkant vindt ik persoonlijk overzichtelijker.

Als je op een grote klus staat en er werkt iets niet en je wilt alles na route werkt connectors voor veel fijner als achter.

(maar goed da's mijn mening)

Ps: wij hebben onze versterkers ook niet achterondersteund en heb het bij de meeste grote bedrijven (focus ed.) ook nog nooit gezien.
We draaie zo al jaren (en er wordt bij ons echt niet altijd rustig met de spullen omgegaan (niet iedereen weet hier wat het kost)) en we hebben er nog nooit problemen mee gehad.


MVG Willem (soundexpresse@planet.nl)

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb de connectorpanelen ook allemaal mooi aan de voorkant, grootste reden is dat het publiek er dan niet aankan.  Uitzonderingen zijn wel dimmerracks, waar veel connectoren opzitten, daar zitten ze vanachter, puur uit ruimtebesparing, anders zou de case 2 keer zo hoog worden.  Zie http://www.licht-geluid.net/forum/to...&TOPIC_ID=3533, staat ook nog een stukje discussie over de connectoren dacht ik.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## G.P.Fransen

> citaat:
>  waar blijven de OnTheRoad versterkers dan? in de huiskamer om naar te kijken?
> 
> Groet,
> Ward
> 
> Intervisual Laser Productions
> 
> -=(no link? see profile)=-



daar heb ik ze wel staan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Danny duyts

Op de foto's aan 't begin van deze topic ken je zien dat wij ook de plaatjes voorop hebben. Dit zorgt ervoor dat 't publiek er niet bij kan. Ook denk ik dat het gedaan word om te verkomen dat de conectoren heet worden door de warme lucht die er aan de achterkant uit wil.

----------


## PowerSound

Niet overal komt de hete lucht uit de achterkant !!

Bij mijn QSC RMX'en komt het langs de voorkant uit.

Ok voor aan de voorkant maar Tom steekt zijn plaatje helemaal onderaan, zodat de kabels niet voor het apparatuur licht ?
Want ofanders hangen ze zo onoverzichtelijk... 

Neen soms ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## PowerSound

Ook es mijn nieuw rackie showen :



Als het niet lukt :
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...sub_amp_03.jpg

Bovenste rackie (Subs) :
2* QSC RMX1850HD
1* Behringer CX2300 (wordt zeer binnenkort vervangen door een LEM Dx26)

Onderste Rack (Nexo's) :
1*Nexo Processor
1*Crest CA6
1*Crest CA9

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

Bijgewerkt door - PowerSound op 22/10/2002  11:29:40

Bijgewerkt door - PowerSound op 22/10/2002  11:30:15

----------


## Music Power

Mhz ik dacht al wie reageerd dr nu nog op mijn mooie versterkerrack <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> maar mooi rackjes powersound ziet dr goed uit. 
Maar wats dat voor vage aansluiting op dat onderste rack??(die al socapex??)

nog ff wat nieuwe info over mijn amprack.

De yamaha versterker is ondertussen vervangen door nog een Samsons S-1500. En de behringer x-over word binnenkort vervangen door een Lem Dx24 of iets dergelijks. Zal ook wel ff nieuwe foto's maken zsm

Greetz...Frank

----------


## PowerSound

Is een alcatel aansluiting. Werd gebruikt voor een EAW 850 systeem.

Het connector paneeltje kwam uit een rackie waar mijn CA9 inzat,die rack had ik van AED rent overgekocht.



Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## Rv

> citaate yamaha versterker is ondertussen vervangen door nog een Samsons S-1500.



hoi Frank,
was je dan niet tevreden van je Yamaha P, of had je gewoon een zwaardere amp nodig?

____
Rv.
____

----------


## yvobtv

hoi
die basjes die op die foto staan zijn dat zelfbouw MTL2 kasten?

jullie hadden onze rackjes al gezien he?


(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## Frans

Ook mijn amprack is hier nog niet vertoond, dus....:

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/f...msnw?Page=Last

(de 2 mackie's staan gebrugd)



Gegroet, 

Frans

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:hoi
> die basjes die op die foto staan zijn dat zelfbouw MTL2 kasten?
> 
> jullie hadden onze rackjes al gezien he?



ja joh wrijf het er nog maarff in met dat veel asociale amp rack van jou<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Music Power

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaate yamaha versterker is ondertussen vervangen door nog een Samsons S-1500.
> 			
> ...



Die yamaha amp is prima. alleen net wat te ligt eigenlijk en we hadden liever 2 dezelfde amps dus vandaar vervangen

Greetz...Frank

----------


## CyberNBD

Mijn nieuwe amprackies zijn hier volgens mij ook nog nooit vertoond, dus bij deze:





Inhoud: 
* onderste rack JBL MPX600 + JBL MPA1100 + XTA DP226 Crossover (Was van de heren van P&B in leen, zit nou een LEM DX26 van mezelf in)
* 2 losse Binnenrackjes, eentje met JBL MPX600 en eentje met JBL MPA100
* 1 Los Binnenrackje met JBL MPX1200 (Niet op foto)

Geheel gaat in 3 stolpen, 2 grote (10HE binnenrack of 2*4 HE rackje) en 1 kleintje voor een enkel 4 HE binnenrackje.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 22/10/2002  19:11:40

----------


## PowerSound

Ybo, inderdaad izijn deze zelfbouw MTL2's.

Die gaan eruit, en komen nieuxe subs in deplaats, ben nog even aa het wachten op de tekeningen van Michel. Zal een bandpass zijn van 35Hz tot 80Hz, dubbel 18" B&C. Kast zal zelfde formaat hebben als nexo baskast. Daarvoor houden wij nog even onze 2 QSC's, als het daarmee goed werkt, zal die CA18 nog even wachten. Die Lem DX26 komt er zeker.

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## yvobtv

bandpass wil toch zeggen dat hij maar een bep gebied doorlaat? waarom dit via een bouwkundige weg terwijl je ook een akties subsonic filter kan gebruiken.
scheelt je vermogen in je amp en in je speaker.
kan de kast ook wat simpler en dus ook wat lichter zijn.
greeetzzzzzzzzzzz
yvio

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## yvobtv

bij een bandpass gaat de energie (geluid) die de speaker afgeeft via een kamer constructie naar buiten. de speaker zelf zit in een gesloten kamer.
Bij het x-arry is er sprake van een manifoild principe. zowel de voorkant en de achterkant van de conus geven druk af naar buiten via "poorten stelsels".

laters

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## DJ_Robin

Mooie Racken Tom,

Maar alleen ff een vraagje waarom heb je in dat onderste binnenrack zoveel speakon aansluitingen ? Is dit rack voor meerdere setups? of heb je voor je set gewoon een "multie" speaker kabel of de keus om allemaal losse kabels neer te leggen ?
is dit rack nu voor de PB set ?

Verder ziet het er heel netjes uit.

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## CyberNBD

De racks zijn inderdaad gemaakt voor meerdere setups van de P&B set.
Het onderste rack met de processor is een rack dat altijd meegaat.
Mogelijke setups:
*Set1: Enkel masterrack: 1 B18 met 1 of 2 P10 Toppen per kant (2-weg: MPX600 voor top, MPA1100 voor laag)
*Set2: Masterrack met losse MPX1200: 2 B18 met 1 C6 Top per kant (3-weg: MPX600 Hoog, MPA1100 Midhoog, MPX1200 Laag)
*Set3: Masterrack met losse MPA1100 en MPX1200: 3 B18 met 1 C6 Top per kant (3-weg: MPX600 Hoog, MPA1100 Midhoog, MPA1100 Laag(2 bovenste subs), MPX1200 Laag (Onderste sub per kant).

Verduidelijking masterrack: bovenste connectorpaneeltje zit signaal in en uit, en laag signaal uit voor evt naar de laagversterker(s) bij set 2 en 3).  Rechts 4 speakon inputs, namelijk voor die laagversterkers.
Onderste paneel links 2 4 polige speakons voor puur de signalen van het masterrack, rechts 2 8 polige speakons voor set 2 en 3, anders moeten er naar iedere stack resp 2 en 3 4p speakerkabels en dat vond ik wat te gortig.  Achter de speakerstack ligt een break outje naar 4 4 polige speakons en kan naar iedere speaker een kabel.

Overblijvende MPX600 is voor monitoring.  Mits nog een extra processor kunnen ook set 1 en 2 gelijk weggezet worden, dan wordt die MPX600 het hoog van set 1.

Hoop dat het beetje duidelijk is zo? <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ben nog altijd aan het sleutelen aan het een en ander (oa de binnenrackjes vanachter voorzien van 19" blindplaten, met uitsparing waar ventilatoren van versterkers zitten.  Als alles echt af is post ik de foto's van het geheel wel in het andere topic over deze set.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 24/10/2002  15:03:05

----------


## Music Power

A-nice michel  :Smile: 

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Hee, waar heb ik die kissies eerder gezien?
Een hoop vermogen op deze foto, en dan vermogen in Wattjes en in ... (stond PL niet toevallig voor Persoonlijke Lening? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)
Je setje zag er netjes uit Michel... Behalve van F-1 waren we ook onder de indruk van de afwerking van de ampracks. Heel netjes dus...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> .. onze ampjes...



ampjes?  AMPS! zul je bedoelen, ziet er heel erg TOP uit. Als het allemaal zo goed klinkt als het er uit ziet dan moet het een plezier zijn om te werken op jullie klussen.

rinus

----------


## Rv

Wow ja, knappe racks!!!!

Seg Michel, is er een reden dat je CEE en powercon door mekaar gebruikt? Op de moment is dat bij ons zo ook nog, en ik begin dat zo stilletjesaan toch lastig te vinden ... Heb persoonlijk een voorkeur voor de CEE, maar die powercon krijg je op 1 unit plaatjes, wat ook een serieus voordeel is!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

> citaat:de reden dat er zowel cee als powercon zijn gebruikt is inderdaad dat powercon op 1HE plaatje past. Zodoende konden alle drie de racks exact even hoog zijn, en dus ook alle stolpdeksels uitwisselbaar.



euh? Dan kan je i.p.v. die CEE toch gewoon ook een powercon nemen? Je rackhoogte hoeft daarvoor toch niet te wijzigen?
Ik weet niet dat je weet, maar een powercon MOET niet op 1 unitplaatje hoor, dat kan gerust ook op een drie unitsplaatje ofzo. 
Het is niet: ik gebruik meer dan 1 unitplaatje = CEE ; ik gebruik 1 unitplaatje = powercon.
Vind ik persoonlijk raar geredeneerd ... zit er echt niet meer achter?

____
Rv.
____


Bijgewerkt door - Rv op 28/10/2002  13:09:07

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Een CEE is nog altijd wat degelijker dan een Powercon...
Zelfde redenering waarom ze nog altijd EP op bepaalde EAW setjes mikken, ipv Speakon...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rv

Toch raar, ikzelf werk ook veel liever met CEE dan powercon ... daarom was ik maar nieuwsgierig, bedankt!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Music Power

Hierbij dus wat nieuwe ploatjus van me amprack (zie page 1 van dit topic)

Greetz...Frank

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: .... wat nieuwe ploatjus van me amprack (zie page 1 .....



Hallo Frank,
mooi gecased rack..........
maar is er een reden (en laten we het nou FF niet metéén over geld hebben?) waarom je die amps rechtstreeks monteert.
Een geschuimde buitenkist met een los houten binnenrack zijn inderdaad wat volumineuzer ( en "kostenvoordeel" van een enkele stolpdeksel zijn meteen 1 rondje sluitstrip en 4 vlinders!!) maar een stuk betere schokbestendigheid - uitrollen van ramps, stoepen en klinkerstraten, drempels (!), en dan ga ik er maar wel van uit dat je een luchtgeveerde truck hebt<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle> en dus betrouwbaarheid en levensduur. 
Of kun je dit rackje rustig 5 keer op z'n kant smijten (= de drempel-kanteltest!)?

rinus

----------


## Niek...

*Greetz Niek*

Bijgewerkt door - Niek... op 04/11/2002  18:09:27

----------


## Music Power

Leuk rackje niek. Heb je ook specs van die amps?
En hoezo geen wielen onder dat rack ???????

Greetz...Frank

Bijgewerkt door - Music Power op 04/11/2002  18:49:36

----------


## PowerSound

Niet te geloven, hoeveel Behringer CX2300 Cross-overs...



Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## Didier

Misschien handig voor de mensen die geen 350 euro aan een flightcase willen uitgeven: ik laat bij de lokale ijzerboer aluminium strippen maken. Stukken goedkoper dus dan die originele flightcase strippen en ook stevig zat!



Ik snap dat de professionele geluidsboeren hier niets aan hebben, maar degenen met een lager budget hebben hier vast iets aan!

BETROUWBAAR & BETAALBAAR


Bijgewerkt door - fotomoderator op 05/11/2002  21:36:16

----------


## Danny duyts

leuk kissie frank !!

spreek je laters.

----------


## mp3joeri

> citaat:
> Ik snap dat de professionele geluidsboeren hier niets aan hebben, maar degenen met een lager budget hebben hier vast iets aan!
> 
> BETROUWBAAR & BETAALBAAR



Zo duur zijn hoekprofieltjes toch niet?  1,19 per meter vind ik niet veel.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> .........ik laat bij de lokale ijzerboer aluminium strippen maken....



 Hoi Didier, 
.. bedoel je nou dat je geen aluminium hoeklijn gebruikt maar verzinkte (in een hoekmodel gezette) stalen strips?
Als je bij de ijzerboer iets van aluminium laat maken is dat 
a) wat tegenstrijdig en 
b) vrijwel zeker duurder dan geextrudeerde alu profielen.

Maar als jouw ijzerboer geen alu maar staal levert heb je al 1/3 van de prijs in je zak doordaat staal nou eenmaal goedkoper is.
Dus volgens de Joeriformule mag je niet veel duurder uitkomen dan pakweg 40 eurocent per meter.
Dat is op een kist van zeg 60x60x60 = 4,8 m een bedrag van pakweg 4 Euro uitgespaard op de hoekprofielen. Op zijn best hou je in zo'n geval dan 6 Euro in je zak. Ik kom nog ff niet aan 350 Euro uitsparen.
Verklaar je nader!

rinus


Als jouw hoeken uit verzinkt geknipte plaatstalen strippen zijn gemaakt, gaat die onverzinkte rand geheid roesten.... Dus niet zo fraai meer na een jaartje!

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> .. onze ampjes...
> ...



KLOPT! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Didier

Ik werk al jaren met deze methode, maar roesten??? Nee, dat doen ze niet. En die 350 euro, vergissing, ik bedoelde 350 gulden, of in ieder geval de prijs die je betaald voor een "echte" flightcase.

mzzls,
Didier

BETROUWBAAR & BETAALBAAR

----------


## beyma

Omdat er nog steeds geen machiene is waar je aan de ene kant er een plaat hout in doet en waar aan de andere kant een flightcase uitvalt,zal 75% van de kosten van een kist uit arbeidsloon bestaan!
zelfbouw is erg aan te raden als je een goed adres hebt om je spullen in te kopen! Als je de buitenkant ook met laminaat wil hebben wordt het wel wat duurder, een plaat formica bv kost rond de 60 euro en dan nog de bison tix....

martijn

----------


## WIZZ

Jongens Jongens toch.

Ik weet dat er ook mensen zijn zonder budget maar je hebt een echte
vliegkist voor 118 euro compleet.

Dit is een 6HE kist met de tunnelmaat voor versterkers.

Dus doe niko van eigen huis in puin niet na en spaar een een x-tje
of beroof een oud omatje of zo maar als je profesioneel wil zijn
en slim wil overkomen ga je aan de spaar.

SUC6 verzekerd.

greetzzzzz wouter aarts

The Change
Drive In Show

----------


## Stage System cvba

ok onze rackjes dan:



Jep, 6 x PL2.0HV en een omnidrive.

----------


## PowerSound

Volgende fotoos van mij zullen rackies zijn met QSC PowerLight 2's.
Midden 2003...

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Power,de QSC RMX4050HD is nu in belgie beschikbaar(heb er gisteren reclamefolder van gekregen),misschien interessant voor jou...

----------


## CyberNBD

Mooie rackies <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>, blijft leuk spul dat qsc powerlight.
Maarre watvoor geval (versterker?) zit er onder die omnidrive?

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Ik ga nu naar lichtgewicht, mijn rug vind het wat beter... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

RMX4050CE kost 1599€, kan iets anders mee kopen hoor

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Stage System cvba

Antwoord op Michel's vraag:

Crest kwam bij ons niet binnen tenzij de 7001 of 8001. Enkele van onze colleg's hadden heel wat Crest's, vooral CA reeksen, en daar hebben ze heel wat problemen mee gehad. Gevolg: geen van hen heeft er nog in hun verhuur. 

Carver: geen idee, carver is gewoon niet zo populair in onze streek, een collega van ons heeft er wel enkele, en is er maar matig tevreden over.

Crown: kostprijs, gewicht en het feit dat er geen clip-limiters op zitten (ja, ik weet dat je daar modules voor kan kopen). 

Tot op heden zijn we heel tevreden van de powerlights, vooral de goede reputatie, klankkwaliteit en de uitstekende service van de invoerder waren doorslaggevende factor. De racks sturen volgend luidsprekersysteem aan:
6 x Tecnare L1815 baskast (1200W rms, 15" + 18" beiden hoorngeladen, 105dB, 38 - 180 hz)
4 x Tecnare M2122 topkast (1200W op 2 x 12" mid, 107dB op mid; 350W op het hoog (1 x 2" + 2 x 1") ,110dB op het hoog)  

Ook de invoerder van Tecnare zat met powerlight 2.0 op gelijkaardig systeem. 
Moesten we nu opnieuw moeten kiezen dan zou ik voor Lab.gruppen kiezen, denk ik. Ja, ze zijn ook prijzig maar welke topversterker niet?

Antwoord op powersound: ik zou persoonlijk die keuze niet maken, ik hou van de powerlights, maar ik vind dat qsc met de powerlight2 een verkeerde weg is ingeslagen. Qsc heeft ervoor gekozen om de meeste van hun versterkers met smdprinten te bouwen (natuurlijk zijn de eindtrappen niet via deze technologie bestukt). Daardoor kunnen ze heel snel en met minder kosten versterkers bouwen zonder een grote stock te moeten aanleggen. Nadeel: kunnen praktisch niet meer hersteld worden als iets stuk gaat. Je moet weten dat ook de powerlight2 op smd technologie (surface mount device) rust, het is in feite een broertje van de PLX reeks (die toch als een middenmaat versterker mag beschouwd worden). Als je de binnenkant van een PLX3402  vergelijkt met een PL236, dan is de gelijkenis frapant. Uit reacties op een engelstalig forum blijkt dat de pl236 thermisch niet stabiel is op 2 ohm. 

Antw. Davy. Ja misschien wel. Lijkt me een robuust versterktje.

antw. Cyber: Ja, die foto is inmiddels al anderhalf jaar oud en die versterker hadden we daar ingestopt en gingen we later begruiken voor DJ-monitor versterker. Die ligt er momenteel uit. Het was een interm ref2300. Pure rommel.  Ja, ik weet het, zo'n vies ding hoort niet thuis in een rack waar ook een omnidrive in zit.<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
We hebben ooit eens die interm (2x300w@4ohm) getest tegen een yamaha (2x200W@4ohm). conclusie: interm klonk veel doffer dan yamaha. Yamaha ging gewoon luider dan die interm, terwijl je net het omgekeerde zou verwachten. We konden onze ogen niet geloven. Raad eens? Jep, we hebben die interm verkocht. :Smile: 

antw powersound: is dat netto prijs of listingprijs?

----------


## PowerSound

Heb die prijs van 1599 ergens op een site gezien, zou niet meer weten dewelke sorry...

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------

